# 5th International Shrimp Show



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The 5th International Shrimp Show was just held in Germany. Eat your heart out. I just did.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Some really nice shrimp, some serious dollars....


----------

